# FUSE OR CIRCUIT BREAKER



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

WHATS BETTER. AND HOW MANY AMPS.FUSE .. IM RUNNIN 2 15S KICKERS AND A PUNCH 800(OLD SCHOOL 1) 0 GAGE WIRE..


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

:dunno: :dunno: any body info please :biggrin:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

either or


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

how much amps sould i get


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

Fosgate recommends an external 60A AGU fuse for their Punch 800. It's safe to say that a 60 amp fuse would be ideal


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

fuse... and use a 250-300amp fuse near the battery.... the fuse is to protect the wire not the amp... that amp has a built in fuse for that purpose


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

will this work or ya think its cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/CIRCUIT-BREAKER-DISTRI...=item19ae853add


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

http://stores.ebay.com/Uneeksupply/_i.html?_fsub=2494219011


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2011, 04:01 PM~19942652
> *fuse... and use a 250-300amp fuse near the battery.... the fuse is to protect the wire not the amp... that amp has a built in fuse for that purpose
> *


shouldnt the fuse rating at the battery be based on the total amperage your amps are drawing?


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

this is the amp im using


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 23 2011, 06:02 PM~19943515
> *this is the amp im using
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have that amp hooked to two 12" RF Power DVC's. 60amp fuse and 2 gauge wire and never had an issue. I'm actually still running those same speakers off a 500a2 i've had for about 12 years. Good reliable old school amps for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 3onthree_@Feb 23 2011, 06:28 PM~19943310
> *shouldnt the fuse rating at the battery be based on the total amperage your amps are drawing?
> *


no the fuse near the battery should be the max size that the wire can handle


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 24 2011, 12:03 AM~19947083
> *no the fuse near the battery should be the max size that the wire can handle
> *


thats not what knukoncepts reccomends http://www.knukonceptz.com/productDetail.cfm?prodID=KFX-PK20 if you look at the FAQs. ive heard people say both actually. i mean wouldnt it be safer to use something closer to what your actually drawing :dunno: just dont want to burn up my chevy


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 23 2011, 03:38 PM~19942948
> *will this work or ya think its cheap
> http://cgi.ebay.com/CIRCUIT-BREAKER-DISTRI...=item19ae853add
> *


It is all about personal preference when it comes to fuses vs circuit breakers.....but personally I have seen a couple buddies use circuit breakers and it seemed like once they tripped the first time for whatever reason they tripped even easier each subsequent time. 

Personally I have always used a fuse. And for my 1/0 runs from front to back I always use 1 within 12" of the front battery....usually using 250 amp, and 1 within 12" of the rear battery....also 250 amp. So starting fromt he front battery it would go:

Battery------wire-----fuse-----------wire-----------fuse-----wire-----battery

Just my personal preference, and may be a little overkill....but better safe than sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

i had a fuse on neva had a issue i had 2 12s pioneer same amp not bridged . then i changed to 2 15s kicker and bridged amp and this happen









fuse neva blew i already changed wire to 0 gauge just seeing wat to do with fuse or breaker and wat amp for it wont melt on me again


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 24 2011, 03:16 PM~19951789
> *i had a fuse on neva had a issue i had  2 12s pioneer same amp not bridged . then i changed to 2 15s kicker and bridged amp and this happen
> 
> 
> ...


That's not going to happen from changing subs, that happens from a loose connection, or something grounding out.....possibly over time, but wasn't from the subs.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie+Feb 24 2011, 05:16 PM~19951789-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loose connection will do that, but to me it looks like 200amps of slow-blow ANL fusing on wire that can't pass half of that current draw and why the fuse never blew.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

so how amps should i get :dunno:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by second 2none eddie_@Feb 25 2011, 02:50 PM~19960202
> *so how amps should i get :dunno:
> *


100 amp.


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks :thumbsup: i got one more question :biggrin: vented or sealed box
my piece of shit i got :biggrin: 









or should i get the box dat i read is better.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ported but dont do prefabbed, have one built to spec.... most prefabs are too small, tuned too high, and sound like dog ass


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 26 2011, 01:08 AM~19964149
> *ported but dont do prefabbed, have one built to spec.... most prefabs are too small, tuned too high, and sound like dog ass
> *


 how can i get the spec...


----------



## second 2none eddie (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.kicker.com/compvr_aluminized
this is wat i found and on the real dont know what the hell this shit telling me lol :biggrin: 


Min Rec Sealed Box Volume (CU. FT., Liters) 1.8, 51
Max Rec Sealed Box Volume (CU. FT., Liters) 5.2, 147
Min Rec Vented Box Volume (CU. Ft., Liters)** 3, 85
Max Rec Vented Box Volume (CU. Ft., Liters)** 5, 142


----------



## BgLoCoTe (Jul 20, 2004)

I would use 150 amp circuit breaker u never have to replace a fuse and as far as sealed or ported depends on your space a sealed box takes up less room ported boxes have to be built to spec and take up more room...... happy bumping :biggrin:


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 25 2011, 02:45 PM~19960170
> *Loose connection will do that, but to me it looks like 200amps of slow-blow ANL fusing on wire that can't pass half of that current draw and why the fuse never blew.
> *


 :yes: 

And stay away from the circuit breaker. I had one a while back and it was nothing but problems. That fucker would trip all the damn time. Switched it out with a fuse and no issues. If you're running 1/0 then go with a 200-250 as Pit said.


----------

